# Sharing hairbrushes at a salon?



## -Liz- (Mar 16, 2007)

ok, so we all know not to share elasics and brushes and blah blah because you may contract lice and ik who wants that? ive always wondered though, what about at salsons, i have been to many and i worked at two and i have never seen or heard of anyone cleaning their brushes after clients....i mean, theres someone else's hair (which is usually clean after its washed at the salon) butwhat about the lice??? ok humor me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thanks


----------



## han (Mar 16, 2007)

first off if a person has lice or nits the salon can not service them at all.

in a salon they have a jar/container that has sterile solution that holds comb and brushes that are put in after each use

also at the client stations where you get service they have drawers where they keep combs, brushes, razors and clippers that have formaldehyde powder in there for sterile reasons and its required by the state board of cosmetology to have it in the drawers that house tools.. state board inspectors come once or twice a year to inspect you never know when and if you dont pass inspection you get a huge fine..


----------



## -Liz- (Mar 16, 2007)

okay, i appreciate the answer, and the first part definitly makes sense and didnt occur to me for some reason. but other than babershops, the jar with sterile solution is in NO salons ive ever seen or worked in( and im not talking small ones either) as for the formaldehyde powder which can NOT be good for you, and the inspections...that doesnt happe here at least to my knowledge. youhave to remember i worked in the industry, im not just a client. thats why i found it odd, but the not servicing people does make sense lol


----------



## Aprill (Mar 16, 2007)

every salon I have ever went to has barbasol, and if they dont, i wouldnt suggest you going there


----------



## Aquilah (Mar 16, 2007)

Okay, you just grossed me out! Thanks goodness I've only had combs used on my head, and I watch them put them back (and take them out) of barbasol!


----------



## han (Mar 16, 2007)

i just notice that your in canada so i totally understand that requirements there may be diffrent than the us but im a cosmetologist and we do get inspected every year by the state board. and your right formaldehyde is not good for you to inhale i hold my breath when i open the drawers. when people come in with lice we take them outside asap and talk to them and tell them they have lice and need to treat it befor they can return.


----------



## chic_chica (Mar 16, 2007)

OMG I thought about this already!

I don't ever see hair brushes coming out of any solutions. And i always think to myself i hope that i don't get any disease or anything like that.


----------



## magosienne (Mar 16, 2007)

in the hair salon i usually go, every hair dresser has her own stuff. i'm not sure they wash their brushes between clients (eek). but i'm lucky: i want to grow my hair, so i usually enter the salon with long hair, only wanting to cut the ends, and most of the clients are old women with short hair, so the big round brushes are almost only for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 17, 2007)

LOL. I guess Canadians are screwed, then!

j/k. I'm sure they have their own regulations to follow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 17, 2007)

i totally agree.


----------



## han (Mar 17, 2007)

lol.. thats why i love the u.s


----------



## -Liz- (Mar 19, 2007)

its so weird ive neeeeverrr heard of this an frankley its abit bothersome!! hmm im gonna inquire.

lol stereoxgirl


----------



## cocochanel_nyc (Mar 19, 2007)

Good grief that I don't have to worry about safety standards when I go to the salon. Top notch salons follow way and beyond the hygienic standards set out by the state.


----------



## Dubsbelle (Mar 19, 2007)

I've never even seen this barbasol you guys are talking about?!

Yikes! I go to an Asian lady's small salon (mostly b/c she's dirt cheap), and all the times I've been there, she's always taken her brushes out of a drawer!??

I guess I should switch- fast!


----------



## -Liz- (Mar 19, 2007)

you guys keep talking about "the state" im in Canada it's different. lol ive only seen barbasol in men's salons


----------



## han (Mar 19, 2007)

if you notice a strong medicine smell comeing from the drawers and if you look in there and your eyes start watering she has formaldehyde in the drawer.. she may even keep the barbasol on the back station

well.. we talk about "the states" cause the united "states" is made of diffrent states around 50ish . im sure your country has a cosmetology board if you all are required a license to pratice cosmetology. if not im sure you all have health departments, if not.. i would be more concern about eating out in restaurants than catching head lice... :rotfl:


----------



## SiAnn (Mar 19, 2007)

Every salon I've been to there has been no Barbasol for brushes only for combs! And I've been to various salons from high end ones to cheap chain type kinds. I never knew about the formaldehyde thing in the drawers...I guess that is some comfort. For the US girls, you've had brushes used on you that came directly from the Barbasol solution? Just curious because maybe I need to find a new salon if that is the case.


----------



## sushi-gal (Mar 19, 2007)

and don't forget to make a phone call to the inspectors!


----------



## -Liz- (Mar 19, 2007)

han, im aware of the why's and wherefores of why the united states is called what it is, what i meant is that im in Canada so it dosent change much for me what goes on in your state  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. either way, i can assure you we have food inspectors, we dont live in igloos and my best friend isnt a polar bear.


----------



## han (Mar 19, 2007)

ok..alilbit when you said we keep talking about "the state" i thought you were confused. you mention you have work in a salon.. i dunno how long but did you ever witness someone complaing of catching head lice or did you while you work there... people have a higher chance of catching lice from kids that go to daycare or schools than a hair salon.. but if it really concerns or bothers you maybe you can contact the people who are in charge of hair salons in your city...


----------



## -Liz- (Mar 20, 2007)

no no thats what i found odd, see it is a high end salon (50-100$) for a cut and blowdry. an i had never heard of anythign like that. i worked there for two years and another one for a few months. i know we washed our brushes each night but no barbasol (i was a personal assistant for a hd) it souds gross in retrospec, i dunno why i never really questioned it before. an no, noone ever complained or came in with it, the salon was kept immacualte. its weird...hmmm


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 20, 2007)

Thats kinda gross. ive been reading this thread and i havent been to one salon that doesnt use barbasol. ew


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Mar 21, 2007)

hmm...

That never occured to me before!

But I wouldn't be to worried about it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I assume every business has to deal with the health inspector of whatever sort.


----------



## han (Mar 21, 2007)

maybe in canada they have other methods of doing things and not use barbasol.. if no one ever complain and the salon was clean im sure they were doing something right.. maybe next time you go to get your hair done mention that you have friends in the states and they use blah blah blah.. is it diffrent here and what is required by the board of cosmetology... then let us know cause you now have me curious as to how they do things.


----------



## Aprill (Mar 21, 2007)

yeah^^^^^^^maybe you want to find the regulations for the board of cosmetology in Canada


----------



## bluebird26 (Mar 21, 2007)

How gross, eww I'm glad I haven't see that problem around here.


----------



## -Liz- (Mar 22, 2007)

i def. will. han you make a good point, ive never heard a complaint,and ive never had, or heard any complaints, hmmm...im glad i started this, maybe the inspections happened right under my nose? im gonna find out, its odd...


----------

